# What kind of bows are us teens using today?



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Brett, 15.

Athens Accomplice 34, 28", 64#

1 doe and hoping for a nice mulie buck


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

hoyt alphamax
62lbs.
26in draw.

REALLY WANTEN THAT CARBON ELEMENT. Or that crx 35


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

fox long bow
40lbs
1816 aluminum arrows,
125 gr magnus broad heads
Thunder horn boa quiver
26 1/2 draw


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

stable full of hoyts.. changing some stuff up.. selling a couple and getting a new one or two


----------



## RoughNeckJr (Mar 11, 2010)

Bowtech Commander/68lbs/28"DL for hunting at 269fps
Bowtech Allegiance/52lbs(IBO for the arrows im shooting)/28"DL for 3D at 310fps


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mathews Drenalin at 27" and 58#


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

-Hunitin one = hoyt Katera. 29" 60 lbs
- huntin two= hoyt avenger same spec.
- tagert one = alpha elite. 29.5 62 lbs
- target two= hoyt seven37. 29.375 59.6 lbs


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

hoyt contender elite 
57lbs indoor 
outdoor 60 lbs
27 3/4 inc draw


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey i liked those also. but the rampage xt is just as good. but cheeper!


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

ben pearson
29lbs
nothing on it


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

2010 PSE Omen, 64lbs, 28" DL, PSE F-22 sight, Phantom Drop away, Isolater stab- Hunting
2011 PSE Supra, 60lbs, 28" DL, Surloc Challenger sight w/ Viper scope & 2x FV lense, 28" Vibracheck CFX Carbon Freestyle Stab, Phantom rest, Shrewd v-bar bracket w/ 12oz counter weight- Target


----------



## mr alien x (Sep 26, 2010)

Rytera Alien x 70# 29 draw truglo 5 pin sight,limbsaver on limbs, string leeches, xcoil stab goldtips, rage two blade


----------



## Wchris09 (Dec 5, 2010)

hows that alien x workin out for you, i bought a cheap martin saber to get in to hunting and i saw that rytera and martin are a joint company, im trying to decide between the alien or martin firecat


----------



## kturn52 (Dec 3, 2010)

*my baby......*

took me forever for this set-up. im very proud of it. Mathews legacy with no extras. bought it on craigslist for 350. great deal. worked my way up with my allowance and got a lynx release, 5 ICS Beeman carbon arrows, alpine archery bear claw quiver, Icon camo stabilizer, off-brand cat whisker silencers, tru glo 3-pin sight, and whisker bicuit. all over the course of a year. i love it.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

2009 Bowtech Captain
28.5" #55
Limbdriver
Extreme 3 Pin
Scott
X-Weaves


----------



## captain_america (Mar 7, 2010)

2009 Hoyt Blue Fusion Vantage Elite
28" 55#
Trophy Taker Original Fall Away Rest
Sure Loc Supreme/5x lens
Carter Sensation
30" Extreme Stabilization Stabilizer/two 10" v-bars
27" Gold Tip Pro Series 22 arrows


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm 14...nothing but Hoyt! My bows are listed in my sig. Also learning to shoot an Olympic Recurve. I have a 2011 Hoyt Formula Excel Riser and 34 lb Formula Excel limbs. Wish they would put compound in the olympics so I would not have to learn to shoot a recurve! :wink: :wink:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

2009 Diamond Razor Edge in Hardwoods HD w/ Green Purple and Black (Wicked1 colors) Wicked1 Strings in Wicked1 Blend 
Straight'N Arrow Wicked1 edition sling (coming soon)
Target setup(HHA 5019, Trophy Taker drop away w/ standard prong, GT X cutter Pros, Scott Longhorn Pro Advantage)
Hunting Setup(Tru Glo Brite Site Extreme, Trophy taker, GT Expidition Hunter 3555 w/ NAP Scorpion Broadheads, Scott Silverhorn)
2010 Mathews Genesis in Lime Green w/ Flo Green and Flo Orange Wicked1 Strings in BCY 452X
Setup for NASP w/ uncut Genesis Arrows


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews Z7 27" 70# (will be at 70#)
Easton Axis FMJ 400 with 100 grain tip (405 grains)
Viper Diamondback H1000 5 pin .019 sight (I have on my Christmas list an Axcel Armortech 7 pin sight)
QAD Ultra Rest HD Pro Series
Limbsaver S-Coil Stabilizer
Mathews T5 arrow web Quiver
Scott Little Goose
Muzzy MX-3 broadheads
and I believe that'sit


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Dylan, 15

spots, 3-d-
2010 Elite XLR APG SNOW
Copper John A.N.T.S sight
Trophy Taker Spring steel rest
24in custom Doinker Fatty stab
12.25 Doinker Fatty side bar
Easton Fatboys and Beman 9.3 arrows

hunting, backup-
2010 PSE Vendetta XL
HHA sight
Vaportrail Limbdriver rest
10in B-Stinger stab
12in B-Stinger side rod
Easton Fatboys, Beman 9.3, Radial X-weave arrows


----------



## smwal023 (Jul 14, 2010)

pse dominator th best bow i ever shot


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome guys. and good job kturn with taking it in your own hands. i worked off my first bow also


----------



## monster-fan (Jun 5, 2010)

on sig, it works good showed an 8 pointer a few lessons this year :tongue:


----------



## monster-fan (Jun 5, 2010)

16, got an 8 point on the ground this year


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> awesome guys. and good job kturn with taking it in your own hands. i worked off my first bow also


I didn't work off my first bow, but I worked off my Z7 all on my own.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome, power to working off bows! haha


----------



## kturn52 (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks outdoorsman3. really love that thing. had it for only bout a month before i got this account. honestly i wish i could go crazy over one brand of bows that i really love, but ive been all over the place. hahaha. been from pse to hoyt to mathews. i really hope mathews is where i'll stay. hahaha.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Hey guys! just wondering what kind of bows you guys are shooting. Add your draw weight and accessories.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Christine, 14
Mathews Mission Menace
40lb draw
28"
1 buck w/ bow


----------



## champman96 (Feb 12, 2010)

hunting bow target/3D bow 
2010 PSE bowmadness XS 2011 PSE choas NI
coper john dead nuts 3 toxonic 3575 basic
limbsavor S-coil stabilizer vidracheck 28'' stabilizer 
limbdriver arrow rest cartel v-bar system
tru bal short and sweet limbdriver arrow re P&R archery costum strings set carter ONLY and P&r archery custom string set


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

colby 16 1/2
2010 hoyt maxxis 70lb 28inch draw black riser camo limbs


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

target:
Mathews Apex 7 58lbs @ 28" dl
Sword Titan w/ 6x lens
Goldtips 30x arrows (spots and 3d) and Goldtip Prohunters (fita and 3d)
Trophy taker micro pro rest
30" Doinker Fatty on front and 12" doinker fatty on left side
Truball St360x

231 fps with 30x arrows
260 fps with Prohunters


----------



## dmccullough59 (Aug 13, 2010)

2011 PSE Dream Season EVO 
28in Normally 70lbs 
QAD ultra rest Cobra Sight


Dillon 16


----------



## Behr228 (Aug 21, 2010)

Shooting a 2008 Hoyt Kobalt with a Scott Little Goose release, Cartel Junior sight, I don't know my arrow rest brand or name, sorry. Carbon Express Predator 2 26 inches long 100 grain points. Do any of you suggest to get the Cartel 207 scope to "upgrade" my Cartel Junior sight?

-Griffin, Age 10


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have tons of bows. Wanna see them??









There you go! Jk I don't have any bows right now but will be buying a Contender Elite and a Pure.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha Jake, thats cool, hoyt is the way to go, im not sure about scopes tho, i've never used one.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i like truespots for scopes, but i've vipers and extremes are good if you want a cheaper option or one with an up pin


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i like truespots for scopes, but i've vipers and extremes are good if you want a cheaper option or one with an up pin


Yeah. True Spots are the best IMO.

Jake


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome Jake!

I've heard that the Pure is a pretty smooth bow.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Diamond Razor Edge
27" #60
Hostage Rest
Cobra sights


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Got a 2011 Bowtech Assassin, 70 pounds, 27 inch draw, and shooting a 380 grain arrow around 303 fps. You can see the pics of it by clicking the link in my signature. Oh, and I am 16


----------



## Beman400 (Dec 15, 2010)

2009 Martin Cheetah
28in. draw 55#


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

17 years old
26in draw length 
OLYMPIC RECURVE!!!!! 
2007 Hoyt Nexus
40lb Hoyt Vector Limbs (@28in) - Pulling 36lbs 
Soma stabilizer and Vbars
SureLoc Quest sight
Easton Navigator Arrows


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice bow, bowtech man, and sweet, recurve is pretty cool lookin haha


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

for sure gotta represent the olympic recurve shooters on here! lol


outdoorsman3 said:


> nice bow, bowtech man, and sweet, recurve is pretty cool lookin haha


----------



## Alexb7109 (Nov 20, 2009)

other two in my sig. no more guardian anymore. but i have a brand new AM 35 on the way!


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

2004 Bowtech pro40 65lbs. 26" draw spothogg hunter hogg-it sight, AAE avalanche rest 
2010 Strother Infinity 63lbs. 26.5" draw spthogg hogg-it sight, limbdriver pro rest


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

howd your bow get stolen?? sorry dude


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> howd your bow get stolen?? sorry dude


yea that sucks. the nerves of some people...


----------



## Alexb7109 (Nov 20, 2009)

well ,its one hell of a long story. but ill keep it short. i was at wal mart with my friend, and his little brother didnt lock the car door(doesnt auto lock) and it got taken that way. but my am35 got here today. its gonna be pretty sweet!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

darn little kids! but thats sweet, at least you got a new one.


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sam 14,
target/3d-mathews conquest 7: 63 28; sureloc sight, bodoodle rest, doinker 24 a-bomb stabilizer set, goldtip 30x arrows, carter back tension release
hunting-mathews monster 60 28; axcel armortech sight 5pin, trophy ridge dropzone rest, doinker chubby hunter 10.5 stabilizer, goldtip expedition hunter arrows with 100 grain g5 montecs, carter 'lucky' release
3 deer this year, 138 class buck.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice, i wish i could have 2 setups! youd be seein me with the alpha elite


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

think i've decided to switch up after the end of the summer from a AM35 to an AE.. but if i got funds the AM stays

friend of mine got his black z7 xtreme in today, pretty sweet little bow


----------



## 32whitetail (Jan 12, 2011)

Ross 331


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome n77, i think the AM35 is a good bow, id rather get the am32, but im getting a RXT this week


----------



## jydiamond (Jan 11, 2011)

i shoot the diamond razor edge i got one doe with it i pull 55 pounds


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone else shooting their Razor Edge for indoor/3D?


----------



## dmccullough59 (Aug 13, 2010)

Finaly decided to get some pics


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

dmccullough59 said:


> Finaly decided to get some pics
> 
> View attachment 976395
> 
> View attachment 976396


nice man, diggin the red.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Hunting 
-2010 PSE Omen
-PSE F-22 Sight
-PSE G2 Stab
-PSE Phantom Drop-away
-TRU Ball sniper release

Target
-2011 PSE Supra
-Sure-loc Challenger sight
-28" PSE CFX freestyle stab
-Phantom rest
-TRU Ball Chappy Boss Release


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

x-force hunter said:


> Hunting
> -2010 PSE Omen
> -PSE F-22 Sight
> -PSE G2 Stab
> ...


boy ohh boy, do you like your PSE haha, nice set ups tho. PSE's are nice bows. got my deer this year with one


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> boy ohh boy, do you like your PSE haha, nice set ups tho. PSE's are nice bows. got my deer this year with one


Of course. Why wouldn't I?


----------



## hoytshooter50 (Dec 31, 2010)

Shooting a hoyt turbo hawk for right now but got my new 2011 Hoyt CRX 35 in blackout with red string on it's way! Can't wait to shoot it


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

x-force hunter said:


> Of course. Why wouldn't I?


no, im not sayin anything is wrong with it, im just kiddin around haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hoytshooter50 said:


> Shooting a hoyt turbo hawk for right now but got my new 2011 Hoyt CRX 35 in blackout with red string on it's way! Can't wait to shoot it


nice dude, what made you go with a 35 instead of 32?


----------



## hoytshooter50 (Dec 31, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> nice dude, what made you go with a 35 instead of 32?


I just liked the feel of the 35 alot more


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hoytshooter50 said:


> I just liked the feel of the 35 alot more


ohh alright, well its not about the specs its whats dead in the hand. im still waiting on my rampage XT =/ its been like 52 days now. it sucks!


----------



## hoytshooter50 (Dec 31, 2010)

52 days!! :mg: wow i sure hope mine doesnt take that long. The dealer said about 2-3 weeks but who knows


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hoytshooter50 said:


> 52 days!! :mg: wow i sure hope mine doesnt take that long. The dealer said about 2-3 weeks but who knows


thats exactly what mine said... im sooo pissed off.... i ordered it the day after thanksgiving.. ive missed 4 shoots because of it.


----------



## hoytshooter50 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thats gotta suck! My archery coach doesn't want me shooting my new bow right away anyway, not until after canadian indoor 3d nationals. Im sure glad i still have my turbohawk for right now though, i hate missing shoots


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hoytshooter50 said:


> Thats gotta suck! My archery coach doesn't want me shooting my new bow right away anyway, not until after canadian indoor 3d nationals. Im sure glad i still have my turbohawk for right now though, i hate missing shoots


i wish i had an archery team =/ i seem to miss out on that, im just a hardcore bowhunter tho haha:rock-on:olarbear::spam1:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

blacked out z7


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> blacked out z7


sweet.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You order a custom bow? my shop has a few on the rack and more in the back


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> You order a custom bow? my shop has a few on the rack and more in the back


i wish i was like that, mines a family owned place and he ordered the bows from hoyt whenever theres an order, its stupid.


----------



## shortshot30 (Oct 30, 2010)

09 bowtech sniper 56 pounds 27in draw black gold amp 5 pin sight and limbsaver string stop factory stabilizer and rip cord arrow rest


----------



## MartinBowBro (Oct 31, 2010)

martin firecat


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

diamond razor edge


----------



## colio13 (Jan 20, 2011)

mathews dxt/z7 xtreme


----------



## ttalla1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hoyt Turbohawk


----------



## HoytShooterX (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey

Justin, 13
Soon to be Candy Raspberry Ultra Elite, 43#, Posten Setup
Black Hoyt Seven37, 39#, Posten setup
Camo Hoyt Razortech, 47#, Posten Setup


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

age 15
bought my first bow diamond razor edge.
saving up for a mathews z7 xtreme.


----------



## Bax20ter (Aug 28, 2008)

Chris- 18
Hoyt Maxxis 31 @ 65lbs
Shooting 291 fps
Alpine 5pin sight
G5 Meta Peep
Truglu Stabilizer
Carolina Whisker biscuit

Took a nice 10pt 2nd week of season at 39 yards
Also harvested a doe the last week of season at 22 yards


----------



## falconsgolie29 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ive got a Hoyt Powerhawk with a QAD rest, team extreme sights, bohning quiver, gold tip arrows. Bought it myself with my christmas money. Great bow extremely dead in hand


----------



## rackfeeler1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hoyt maxxis 31 set at #70 29" DL
Stokerized stab, bowrattler, Meta peep, TB short n sweet, Viper predator, GT velocity 300's 436 grains, QAD HD 
Brian, 16


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

i am so thankful i found out that the riser on my alpine was cracked my new prize my dad dosnt know about yet


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

just added a compound to my recurve shooting. now i got a 2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> just added a compound to my recurve shooting. now i got a 2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd


sweet, are you going to hunt with that??


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Im 18.. I have an 07 Bowtech Tribute as a backup and an 09 Athens Accomplice. Im looking at selling them both for a Bowtech Destroyer 340 or a mathews Z9. Ill make my decision when I can shoot them both


----------



## hockeyman1118 (Mar 1, 2011)

i am a county kid and soot all the time but dont have any sponsers wish i did but i dont .....

i shoot :
z28 28" blk riser with camo limbs 
50-60#
strokerized 8" 
custom red and blk strings 
code red rip cord


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

my name is trevor heyer, i am 13 years old and my current set up is: truth 2 50lbs. 28" dl, copper john deadnuts 2 tourneymaster sight, nap apache rest(had a whisker biscut in the picture though) 36" fivics cex5 rev carbon stabilizer, octane 1 piece quiver. my truth 2 is going to be my hunting bow as soon as my attack arrives that is why i am shooting carbon express piledriver hunter 250's even though i have mytarget stab on.


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

hoyt doraDO RECURVE
57 POUNDS


----------



## youtharcher728 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm shooting a wispher creek panther at 25" and 40# with an apex 3 pin and a ripcord drop away. I got a robin hood just two days ago with this set up, and a robin hood before with a regular sight(don't know the brand, an a hostage pro rest. 2 robin hoods within 5 months. this last deer season wa my first and didn't see a thing. my dad just got a new bowtech invasion and loves it, but hasn't gotten any robin hoods with it. suggest fomenting quivers, as I am looking for one. 30-49$$


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

youtharcher728 said:


> I'm shooting a wispher creek panther at 25" and 40# with an apex 3 pin and a ripcord drop away. I got a robin hood just two days ago with this set up, and a robin hood before with a regular sight(don't know the brand, an a hostage pro rest. 2 robin hoods within 5 months. this last deer season wa my first and didn't see a thing. my dad just got a new bowtech invasion and loves it, but hasn't gotten any robin hoods with it. suggest fomenting quivers, as I am looking for one. 30-49$$


get a quickii quiver(bad spelling?) they are very nice, i think like 35-40 dollars. nothing fancy, it just holds your arrows.


----------



## youtharcher728 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was thinking more apex, but still, duely noted. and I love the sign. live it, learn it, love it.:star:


----------



## falconsgolie29 (Feb 9, 2011)

Try a bohning lynx. theyre awsome and look even better. u can see them at Cabelas.com


----------



## targetcollector (Nov 24, 2010)

on the way strother sr-71 #50 to #60 shoots 284 at 50 and a 27 inch draw


----------



## archeryBEAST19 (Mar 17, 2011)

i use diamond razor edge 40lb draw back w/ a really old stab.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

fred bear lights out


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

ELITE FIRE!
55LBS
27 IN DRAW
MITCH 
age:13


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

in sig


----------



## PSEbabyG (Aug 13, 2010)

Parker Hunter Mag
28" draw 
68lb draw weight 
single pin sight 
QAD drop away rest 

also i'm thinking about buying a new target/hunting bow soon what do yall think would be a good bow for both target and hunting?? i'm deffinetly going to shoot easton axis FMJ's with a drop away.:set1_thinking:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

maybe like a hoyt alpha elite or somethin, what are you looking to spend?


----------



## BuckHntr9 (Jul 19, 2011)

Blake, 15.

Hoyt CRX 32 55# 27.5" DL 
Q.A.D. Ultra Rest HDX Black rest
Team Extreme 1100 Bone Collector Black sight
G5 MAG-LOC Halo 3 arrow quiver
Limbsaver S-Coil stabilizer
Gold Tip XT Hunter 350 Gr.


----------



## lynnh (May 22, 2011)

Hoyt Ruckus-35#-25" draw-trophy ridge whisker biscuit


----------



## backwudsboy (Jan 1, 2011)

Eric -17 
2010 80 lb hoyt alphaburner 30 inch draw, tru glo carbon xs 7 pin sight, g5 peep, homemade wrist sling, home made stab 15". home made string stop shooting 415 axis arrows at 330 fps. all kinds of broadheads. and a fletchhunter shorty release.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd 
27inch draw 
41lbs (at the moment lol) 
sure loc challenger sight
W&W HMC stab and vbars
Carter Solution 2 Hinge BT release 
Easton ACC arrows


hoytarcherygal said:


> just added a compound to my recurve shooting. now i got a 2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

wow sorry havent been in this thread in a long time lol but yeah i got it so that i can shoot target or hunt with it.


outdoorsman3 said:


> sweet, are you going to hunt with that??


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Diamond razor edge #60 27"


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wow, goin back to the retro thread!


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

Jacob -15
mission venture 27" 70#
g5 xr sight, trophy taker rest, octane stablizer, acc arrows, tru bal release, red eye peep, red and white tiger blazers, and monkey tails


----------

